# Farcebook PITA



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I joined Farcebook about two weeks ago, purely to trace some family, now every pratt on the planet wants to be my friend or it ask me if I want them to be my friend, no wonder kids get roped in, I do not mind being a member, but Where the hell is the off button so I don't get messages for any names I've not actually searched for.

I was thinking of joining Twotter but think I'll give that a complete miss Grr.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Every silver lining has a cloud.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Set your posts visible only to friends and family, works for me.

Peter


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

And when getting friend requests you have the option to ignore. It's quite easy to keep it confined to 'real' friends if you so wish.
I had huge reservations about joining facebook and only caved in when we had our long Europe trip last year, just to make it easier to keep 'friends' and family informed of our progress without emailing them all separately - hooked now.

Steve.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Go to privacy settings and set it to Friends only for everything.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I've disabled my account.

I'm not interested in other peoples' political views, what they had for dinner, their baby's latest grin (it's wind FFS), or what their dog/cat/budgerigar is up to.

In amongst the 'noise' is a useful mechanism for keeping in touch with people but I'm not sure I can be bothered. I also don't like the multitude of sites that invite you to sign in using your facebook credentials. All very convenient, but I really don't want Facebook cross-referencing my life in order to flog my details to people who want to sell me stuff I either don't want, don't need, or have already got.

Pah.

Morph


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Saw this on another forum.....:wink2:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Saw this on another forum.....:wink2:


And that really does just sum it up:grin2:

Steve


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

We are both on Facebook ...just to keep in touch with family and friends who live away and abroad. Not to "chat away" but to see shared photographs etc. 

The secret when adding any other friends is to add them then wait to see if they post crap if they do then go to news feed, settings, edit preferences and there set it to "unfollow" the friends you no longer wish to read about....you can then just look at their posts and pictures when you want. They will NOT know you have done this....sneaky eh! ...it works for us.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I should add I have no intention of posting anything at all, I may use it to comment on a companies behaviour, but I as said only joined to search for someone, I have no wish to "update my status" or add any "friends", I can waste more than enough time on here and other fora.

So how do I stop the emails.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I use like other to simply keep in touch with friends and relatives all over the globe who do use it.

What I really hate about FB is

1 The inconsistency of what it keeps you informed about. All the dross seems to come through endlessly, but if someone actually send you a private message - silence. Someone sent me a message about a family matter that didn't need a public airing and it was 2 months before I noticed it was sat there waiting for me to read it. It is probably something to do with the "Permissions" or whatever it's called, but "user friendly" - I don't think so.

2 If you do actually want to post something you have to remember NOT to try and start another line by hitting <Return> because if you do effing Farcebook decides that means you want to post what you've typed - whose brilliant idea was that???

So you end up typing everything as one long breathless sentence.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

You can type with full paragraphs at the 'What's On Your Mind' panel at the top of the home page, but replies are single sentence as you say.

You can edit all posts, wave your cursor over the top right-hand corner of the post, Edit or Delete comes up. Do your editing and hit Return to finish.

It is just a case of filtering out the 'noisy' ones and just allowing close friends and family to share with you.

I've got 30 or so in my immediate group, that is pretty static, despite 'recommendatations' from FB for new friends.

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Comment Kev and you will drown under the responses.

Ray.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> So how do I stop the emails.


Kev at the bottom of the emails I get from Facebook there is a line that says :

This message was sent to xyz.......... If you don't want to receive these emails from Facebook in the future, please unsubscribe.
The word "unsubscribe" is a link so I guess next time an email arrives you need to click that :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

spykal said:


> Kev at the bottom of the emails I get from Facebook there is a line that says :
> 
> This message was sent to xyz.......... If you don't want to receive these emails from Facebook in the future, please unsubscribe.
> The word "unsubscribe" is a link so I guess next time an email arrives you need to click that :wink2:


But would that stop ALL emails, I'd still like ones form those who actually DO know me, as I lsot touch a few years ago and some have moved away.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Ah OK, in which case try this link and follow the advice there:
https://m.facebook.com/help/154884887910599


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't seem to have the 3 bars though Mike


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

:grin2:It l looks like even they don't know where the settings are ...I have found them though. Go to the little dark triangle on the blueish bar top right> then settings > then Privacy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheers Mike, maybe FB is not for me, I've set it for friends, of which I only have one on there   so we'll see what happens now.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

I too dislike the intrusiveness of fb. 
I joined so that I could keep in contact with my younger siblings (in the other hemisphere). 
A colleague at work kept asking me if I was on fb and I said no as I didn't want the pressure of linking to everyone at work. She kept asking if I had joined. What I didn't realise was that fb had trawled through all my emails and sent emails to these people saying did they know me! I worked this out coz I was getting these emails about random people I had worked with >5yrs previously.
I went through every setting on fb and turned everything off (you need to check these every 6 months or so as fb updates). I also changed email account to one I don't use very often. That seems to have done the trick.
I never post. Only send pm.
I have 4 friends and that's plenty!!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev...you'll not get an email from me as I'm not on Faceache or indeed any social media.:smile2:


I get requests all the time from my former students wanting to add me to their "network" on LinkedIn...fine except I'm not on that one either...and if you want to get hold of me ex-student, you know where I am:smile2:


I also get spoof phishing emails telling me of problems on my various social media...except that I have none:laugh:


Now, if there was an antisocial media website I might join that...


Graham:smile2:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

New InfoWe use "WhatsApp" for keeping in touch as a family group. (on phones and tablets - not sure if it works on PC)

My clever daughter (in Oz) set up a "Notice Board" group so any posts on there are seen by all members and all can respond.

Only invited members can see/edit and this has worked very well for a couple of years especially for sharing pics and vids of our lovely grand daughter

But now I find I am receiving "WhatsApp" messages/links by email from people I don't know - I usually respond by email giving them short shrift and try not to click on the link - but sometimes I'm too nosey for my own good.

Edit

Just found out how do get WhatsApp on the PC although it's a bit of a "cheat" as it's really on the phone still - but the PC can "see" the phone (or something)
Anyway - easy to do and may be useful - f'rinstance, if I have a long message to thumb in on the phone, I can use the PC keyboard instead.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nobody has yet suggested a good (_or even mediocre_!) reason why I should want to join Farcebook or Twatter.

They have almost nothing of interest to me, although I do admit that a friend showed me the Eurotunnel Twitter page - and that certainly is useful.

If only one was able to opt for the sensible, useful bits and filter out the intrusive dross. Trouble is, by the time you have learned how to do that your personal privacy has already been compromised over and over again! :surprise:

And to begin with you have to *want *to become a member!!

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Now, if there was an antisocial media website I might join that...
> 
> Graham:smile2:


Try this one

it will rapidly cure you of all your worries and woes about twatter, farcebook or fun places but it won't remove the Facts.....

Just a thought......

Dave


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Facebook is OK, it just depends how you use it, most of my friends are old friends from my life who I can keep in touch with.
A few are virtual friends who I have not met but we have things in common, some of them post a lot of crap so I just de-friend them, mind you the worst is my sister but I dare not dump her.
Most of the groups I subscribe to are either local to where I live so I can keep up with what is happening in my vicinity or local groups from where I grew up, mind you Karen is always telling me to grow up so not sure I am there yet.
As I said Facebook can be good or bad depending how you use it, tried to to get my Mum on it but at 99 I think she would struggle.

Barry


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Matchlock said:


> snipped: some of them post a lot of crap so I just de-friend them, mind you the worst is my sister but I dare not dump her.


Hi Barry

Earlier in this thread I posted about how you can "unfollow" friends which is maybe better that de-friending them on Facebook ...then you don't see the crap they post, unless you go to look at their page, and the best bit is that they don't know you have unfollowed them > Try it on your sister if you dare...


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Matchlock said:


> Facebook is OK, it just depends how you use it, most of my friends are old friends from my life who I can keep in touch with.
> A few are virtual friends who I have not met but we have things in common, some of them post a lot of crap so I just de-friend them, mind you the worst is my sister but I dare not dump her.
> Most of the groups I subscribe to are either local to where I live so I can keep up with what is happening in my vicinity or local groups from where I grew up, mind you Karen is always telling me to grow up so not sure I am there yet.
> As I said Facebook can be* good or bad depending how you use it*, tried to to get my Mum on it but at 99 I think she would struggle.
> ...


and in bold is the nub of using FB, Twitter and other social media - it's how you use it. I use both and am active on both - more so on Twitter as it's simple and restricted. Twitter I find particulalry useful for keeping up to date with news - whether that's national or local, often specific to things like roads, ferries, events etc as there is usually a feed for most of these.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> New InfoWe use "WhatsApp" for keeping in touch as a family group. (on phones and tablets - not sure if it works on PC)
> 
> My clever daughter (in Oz) set up a "Notice Board" group so any posts on there are seen by all members and all can respond.
> 
> ...


I guess we have never found the need to 'watsapp' or text anyone as we have 24/7 free calls world wide.

Ray.


----------

